# USPS.....***



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm not getting updates on some of my packages and delivery has already been pushed back a week. Today was expected delivery and still no box! Sheesh.


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

I have thoughts. They are partisan. Call your representative.


----------



## BillHanna (Mar 30, 2021)

Strongly worded letter.


----------



## TSF415 (Mar 30, 2021)

This just happened with the package I received today. Expected delivery was last Thursday and it just came a few hours ago.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

it's intentional.

at least we're not all the rural old folks getting their meds delayed at least; if it takes an extra few days for a knife that's already in my city to get delivered or a month for a stone to go from one town over to another state and back then Ill live I suppose.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

They gutted usps. The effects are frustratingly evident.


----------



## daveb (Mar 30, 2021)

Said it before....

World's Largest Welfare Organization


----------



## Towerguy (Mar 30, 2021)

USPS has not been gutted. It is a bloated, inefficient, poorly run government funded service. It has been for decades, and the more Fedex and UPS takes their business, the worse it will be.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 30, 2021)

It is not intentional. I'm not necessarily the biggest USPS fan but this is being talked about across the internet in numerous hobbies and you can find the same thing being said about FEDEX and UPS. There were some significant COVID outbreaks in some hubs as well.

It just depends. I've had great luck this past year with all three and issues with all three.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

Either way I won’t ship anything usps till it’s fixed. I would gladly pay more to send and receive goods faster via DHL/UPS/FEDEX. I have no clue if/when I'm going to receive quite a few blades now...


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Save the Postal Service


Trump’s personal hostility has merged with long-standing conservative antipathy to endanger a vital civic institution.




www.theatlantic.com













How is the U.S. Postal Service governed and funded?


As the financial standing of the US Postal Service makes headlines, this explainer examines how it is set up, what financial challenges it faces, and how it is managing these challenges during a global pandemic.




www.brookings.edu


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 30, 2021)

The last USPS Priority that I shipped out only took 4 days, just one day late. In December I had a couple taking 3 and 4 weeks respectively.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh good grief.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> USPS has not been gutted. It is a bloated, inefficient, poorly run government funded service. It has been for decades, and the more Fedex and UPS takes their business, the worse it will be.



rofl fedex and ups on time? that's absolute fantasy. you can go on any small retailer's website and see apologies for how behind all of them are.

btw USPS has a 91% approval rating, it's not even political everyone loves the USPS except zealots: Public Holds Broadly Favorable Views of Many Federal Agencies, Including CDC and HHS

what a shock that the explicitly political post is also 100% incorrect


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

Guys I'm big into politics but I don't do that online and especially not here. I just want someone to tell me its going to be ok and i'll get my knives!


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> Guys I'm big into politics but I don't do that online and especially not here. I just want someone to tell me its going to be ok and i'll get my knives!


I had a lot of delays throughout the holidays, sometimes up to three weeks. Now it seems to be either on time or up to two days late. I have also had issues with them no updating the tracking system throughout that time (thought it is better now). I did not lose a single package out of the dozens that I sent/received, many of which were knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> Guys I'm big into politics but I don't do that online and especially not here. I just want someone to tell me its going to be ok and i'll get my knives!



It's gonna be ok friend. It's gonna be ok. 

I have a knife book and knife en route via USPS right too.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> I had a lot of delays throughout the holidays, sometimes up to three weeks. Now it seems to be either on time or up to two days late. I have also had issues with them no updating the tracking system throughout that time (thought it is better now). I did not lose a single package out of the dozens that I sent/received, many of which were knives.


Thank you! Yea these are coming from Canada and Germany, they've been in the US for some time now but the tracking stopped updating last week. I'm just being an impatient man who wants his new toys.


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> Thank you! Yea these are coming from Canada and Germany, they've been in the US for some time now but the tracking stopped updating last week. I'm just being an impatient man who wants his new toys.


But what did you order?


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> But what did you order?


I have a JNAT and six knives coming. You wanna know what they are ?


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> I have a JNAT and six knives coming. You wanna know what they are ?



I can tell how much Ive been drinking by how many tracking tabs I have open in my browser


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> I have a JNAT and six knives coming. You wanna know what they are ?


I mean I guess I can wait for the “show your newest knife buy” post but only if you promise to share.


----------



## xxxclx (Mar 30, 2021)

International shipping via the postal system hasn’t been great but the stuff do show up in the end.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> I mean I guess I can wait for the “show your newest knife buy” post but only if you promise to share.


I probably won't so I'll just tell ya. A Konosuke FM 240 White 1 (I have one already from Tosho), Mazaki 240 KU, Masashi Kuroshu 240 SLD, Konosuke YS 240, Mazaki 210 KU, and Mazaki Bunka.


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> I probably won't so I'll just tell ya. A Konosuke FM 240 White 1 (I have one already from Tosho), Mazaki 240 KU, Masashi Kuroshu 240 SLD, Konosuke YS 240, Mazaki 210 KU, and Mazaki Bunka.


very nice


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 30, 2021)

I once had a parcel with 2 pocket knives arrive at my house. One of the knives was missing and the other severely damaged. The parcel contained a hand written letter from the post master indicating the damage to the parcel. When the person whom delivered the parcel to me filed a claim, it was rejected on the grounds knives fall under the category of dangerous goods and were illegally mailed. I would recommend anyone who is to ship an item of value to find an alternative or use 3rd party insurance.

USPS is the only organization, I know of, in the USA that has no repercussion should they fail to fulfill the service that you contract them to provide.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Swisspost isn't much better. Right Joao?


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> I once had a parcel with 2 pocket knives arrive at my house. One of the knives was missing and the other severely damaged. The parcel contained a hand written letter from the post master indicating the damage to the parcel. When the person whom delivered the parcel to me filed a claim, it was rejected on the grounds knives fall under the category of dangerous goods and were illegally mailed. I would recommend anyone who is to ship an item of value to find an alternative or use 3rd party insurance.
> 
> USPS is the only organization, I know of, in the USA that has no reciprocation should they fail to fulfill the service that you contract them to provide.



Ive never had any luck with insurance with any of the couriers, frankly. 

The ONLY exception is USPS has registered mail which is slow but more reliable than the rising of the sun.

Just out of curiosity were those knives autos? Im actually kind of surprised theyd make that call rather than just say "not our problem not packed sufficiently"


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 30, 2021)

If you've never been stationed overseas or worked and received mail on a base overseas, I have no pity for you.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 30, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> Ive never had any luck with insurance with any of the couriers, frankly.
> 
> The ONLY exception is USPS has registered mail which is slow but more reliable than the rising of the sun.
> 
> Just out of curiosity were those knives autos? Im actually kind of surprised theyd make that call rather than just say "not our problem not packed sufficiently"


No, they were slip joint pocket knives. I was directed to this, indicating knives in general as restricted items. This was back in 2018.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> No, they were slip joint pocket knives. I was directed to this, indicating knives in general as restricted items. This was back in 2018.



wow, that's ****ing ridiculous.

were they still using private insurance companies? I had a computer get denied despite having a hand written letter from the courier saying they mishandled it by accident.


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> No, they were slip joint pocket knives. I was directed to this, indicating knives in general as restricted items. This was back in 2018.


I‘m sorry that happened to you but it is, in fact, incorrect. Your link sent you to the definition of “Knives and Sharp Instuments” as defined under USPS “Restricted Matter.” The only restriction on non-switchblade knives is that laws where you’re shipping to/from cannot have prohibited their shipping and that you properly package the knives as instructed here.


----------



## Slim278 (Mar 30, 2021)

It was a few years ago and not something I need to stress over today, just try to share my experience. 
I hope the OP's parcel comes through.


----------



## waxy (Mar 30, 2021)

FedEx is the worse when purchasing anything internationally.
They want itemized custom declaration on every item on the item.

FedEx : "What's the marble made out of?"
Me : "Glass"
FedEx : "What's the glass made out of? Origin?"
Me : "The factory that is on the sticker, placed on the product..."
FedEx : "Sorry, we need this in writing from the shipper, not the recipient."
Me : " [email protected]#[email protected]#!%@%!^!$%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 30, 2021)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> If you've never been stationed overseas or worked and received mail on a base overseas, I have no pity for you.



1991. X-Ray machine goes down on Riyadh AB. Zero mail for weeks. All the time. Now, it was cool watching the EOD guys figure out how to blow corners off the crates containing aircraft parts but, ya know, I really wanted my peanut butter and jerky damnit!


----------



## Chang (Mar 30, 2021)

Been waitin' on a knife from Dan P. since 1/4/21. The frustrating part is that the last update was on 1/29/21 saying it departed Queens, NY (customs)...and I'm in Philly....which should only take a day. I opened a case only to be met with the same automated bulls**t, "sorry COVID". Then I opened a second case, stating exactly to not give me that automated bulls**t and I got an email telling me to forward the same email to the sender to open up a case....

It just makes you wonder if anyone that works there actually cares? (They don't.)

Been receiving and sending all knives with UPS to minimize headaches.


----------



## waxy (Mar 30, 2021)

Chang said:


> Been waitin' on a knife from Dan P. since 1/4/21. The frustrating part is that the last update was on 1/29/21 saying it departed Queens, NY (customs)...and I'm in Philly....which should only take a day. I opened a case only to be met with the same automated bulls**t, "sorry COVID". Then I opened a second case, stating exactly to not give me that automated bulls**t and I got an email telling me to forward the same email to the sender to open up a case....
> 
> It just makes you wonder if anyone that works there actually cares? (They don't.)
> 
> Been receiving and sending all knives with UPS to minimize headaches.



Using COVID as an excuse at this point is just plain nonsense.
There's been a massive amount of momentum with deliveries, Amazon went from 3-5 week delivery days down to 1-2 days now.

Their carriers are USPS and UPS - They ditched FedEx unless it's a third party seller.


----------



## KJDedge (Mar 31, 2021)

I ordered a hammer from overseas...left customs but never got rechecked back in anywhere....lost for 2 months now,...trying to get a claim settlement...their form doesnt even have a lost box to check.. have to say damaged...they are in total disarray...
govt at its best...


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 31, 2021)

Chang said:


> Been waitin' on a knife from Dan P. since 1/4/21. The frustrating part is that the last update was on 1/29/21 saying it departed Queens, NY (customs)...and I'm in Philly....which should only take a day. I opened a case only to be met with the same automated bulls**t, "sorry COVID". Then I opened a second case, stating exactly to not give me that automated bulls**t and I got an email telling me to forward the same email to the sender to open up a case....
> 
> It just makes you wonder if anyone that works there actually cares? (They don't.)
> 
> Been receiving and sending all knives with UPS to minimize headaches.


ahhh damn. Where did the package originate from?


----------



## BillHanna (Mar 31, 2021)

My oldest works for them in Baltimore. She found a room full of filled carts of mail. She told a supervisor. He shrugged.

She works in front of an elevator moving carts from A to B. There are three of them in her location. There should be two other coworkers. There. Are. Not. On the plus side(is it tho), nobody pressure her to hurry. She gets it done when she gets it done.

She feels like they’re amazingly understaffed. Regular workers v non regulars. Non regulars just don’t come to work if they don’t want to. No repercussions at all. It’s so weird. she gets to work as much as she wants, though. So there’s that.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 31, 2021)

It is definitely run a lot tighter where my sister is. But the contract workers suck and don't really care. The USPS employees have to spend a lot of time dealing with issues created by the contract workers.


----------



## Mlan (Mar 31, 2021)

I used to work for the USPS and I can tell you security wise the mail is much safer than in competitor facilities. The plants are lined everywhere with hallways with one-way mirrors that postal inspectors look through and put cameras and at the stations every letter or parcel that is handled a camera takes a picture of it every time it is scanned. The only time I have heard of mail being stolen is coupons or gift cards and those people are usually always caught because they will pull the security footage of who used it at whatever store. Also, the registered mail someone else mentioned is kept in the safe at stations and travels in locked cases during transit if you're really paranoid. Not saying its a perfect system or all the mail arrives in perfect condition (because it doesn't), but it is pretty safe and secure imo. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 31, 2021)

Mlan said:


> I used to work for the USPS and I can tell you security wise the mail is much safer than in competitor facilities. The plants are lined everywhere with hallways with one-way mirrors that postal inspectors look through and put cameras and at the stations every letter or parcel that is handled a camera takes a picture of it every time it is scanned. The only time I have heard of mail being stolen is coupons or gift cards and those people are usually always caught because they will pull the security footage of who used it at whatever store. Also, the registered mail someone else mentioned is kept in the safe at stations and travels in locked cases during transit if you're really paranoid. Not saying its a perfect system or all the mail arrives in perfect condition (because it doesn't), but it is pretty safe and secure imo. That's my 2 cents.


Great. Now lets hope I get these packages. One is tracking fine and should arrive tomorrow, the other two haven't updated for a bit.


----------



## Chang (Apr 1, 2021)

Speak of the devil. I come downstairs today and boom, my package from Dan P. showed up. I guess b*tching on the internet does work! haha


----------



## Checkpure (Apr 2, 2021)

Received two out of the three packages thankfully. The one I reallllly want is still in the ether, "Departed Chicago" and haven't had a tracking update since Mar 26th. We'll see.


----------



## tgfencer (Apr 2, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> Received two out of the three packages thankfully. The one I reallllly want is still in the ether, "Departed Chicago" and haven't had a tracking update since Mar 26th. We'll see.



Pretty much every piece of mail I've had shipped USPS since the turn of the year (or really even last year) has not updated properly, despite the service or tracking purchased. That said, all have been delivered, so be patient because I don't expect it to change anytime soon unless someone in gov is forced to make real moves. Welcome to the old, but still new, normal.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Apr 5, 2021)

Ordered a cleaver from Canada. CanadaPost received it on March 30 and it was on my doorstep April 5.

Maybe y'all's local PO just sucks.


----------



## Checkpure (Apr 5, 2021)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Ordered a cleaver from Canada. CanadaPost received it on March 30 and it was on my doorstep April 5.
> 
> Maybe y'all's local PO just sucks.


I had one delivered fast CanadaPost to USPS but that was sent expedited. The other one is still in Limbo since March 16th.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 5, 2021)

If there were ever a governmental function that should be contracted out, it is the USPS. It is inefficient, loses billions of dollars, and its cost basis is out of whack. Contract out these services to private companies that actually have to make a profit.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> If there were ever a governmental function that should be contracted out, it is the USPS. It is inefficient, loses billions of dollars, and its cost basis is out of whack. Contract out these services to private companies that actually have to make a profit.



I see you're back for round 2 of being demonstrably wrong:


U.S. Postal Service Reports Fiscal Year 2020 Results - Newsroom - About.usps.com



the USPS costs taxpayer a handful of billions of dollars to maintain your constitutional right, while the pentagon, for example, is a 700 billion dollar black hole.

please exit your ideologically driven fantasy world and return to us in the land of reality.


----------



## @ftermath (Apr 5, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> If there were ever a governmental function that should be contracted out, it is the USPS. It is inefficient, loses billions of dollars, and its cost basis is out of whack. Contract out these services to private companies that actually have to make a profit.


Again... How is the U.S. Postal Service governed and funded?


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 5, 2021)

yo my guy @daveb please enforce the no politics rules fairly and dont just let it slide because you agree with it. I mean unless youre gonna give me a free pass to unload on this guy for drinking two giant servings of dumbass juice in which case ok fair game.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 5, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I see you're back for round 2 of being demonstrably wrong:
> 
> 
> U.S. Postal Service Reports Fiscal Year 2020 Results - Newsroom - About.usps.com
> ...


This: “ In addition to setting aside $25 billion for USPS until September 2022, the 1,400-page bill would also forgive the Postal Service’s $11 billion debt to the Treasury Department and allow the agency to borrow another $15 billion. The bill would also eliminate a $3 billion annual borrowing limit for this line of credit from Treasury.” I guess the postal service is fiscally solid.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> This: “ In addition to setting aside $25 billion for USPS until September 2022, the 1,400-page bill would also forgive the Postal Service’s $11 billion debt to the Treasury Department and allow the agency to borrow another $15 billion. The bill would also eliminate a $3 billion annual borrowing limit for this line of credit from Treasury.” I guess the postal service is fiscally solid.



yes, it is.

you are making the most disingenuously possible framing of the issue by suggesting these tiny numbers are a problem when every other government agency just takes taxpayer dollars and spends them. 

besides on every other point you were materially wrong so the one thing you were technically right about is absolutely laughable in context.

please take your political ideology and kindly shove it all the way up your ass.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 5, 2021)

This from the USPS Inspector General: 

*"What the OIG Found*

Even though infrastructure costs have been increasing and volumes are declining, the Postal Service has not met the majority of its service performance targets over the past five years.

Even so, 80 percent of respondents to the Postal Service’s FY 2018 Delivery Survey were satisfied with their mail and package delivery. This satisfaction rate is significant and may suggest that service performance targets are not always aligned with customer expectations."

Wow, wish I could be considered successful meeting none of my employers expectations.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Apr 5, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> This from the USPS Inspector General:
> 
> *"What the OIG Found*
> 
> ...


Technically, the US taxpayer _is_ the employer of the USPS, so I'd say 80% isn't too bad.


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 5, 2021)

With my limited reading on the subject, I have seen several articles that sight poorly negotiated union contracts along with high cost of pensions as a major factor in the USPS deficits. I have read, after calculating postal workers mean income and about 33% in benefits on top of that, they receive significantly more than the private sector. 

I'm all for employees making as much as possible but if the company is failing and it has been for years now, it is time for some type of change. 

It is only going to get worse for the USPS as the EPA have been implementing governmental mandates to reduce paper consumption requiring State and Local governments to implement paperless reporting.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 5, 2021)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Technically, the US taxpayer _is_ the employer of the USPS, so I'd say 80% isn't too bad.


Not bad? No business could possibly operate under those conditions and survive, and that's what delivering the mail is. Its a business and it is failing. I would like the Biden administration to forgive my mortgage like they are doing for the postal system and then authorizing additional borrowing. I realize that the figures are in the low billions, but if we do not attempt to get some control over our spending we will be all be in a world of hurt.


----------



## @ftermath (Apr 5, 2021)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Technically, the US taxpayer _is_ the employer of the USPS, so I'd say 80% isn't too bad.


I’m with you here but technically the US taxpayer doesn’t pay anything. We just elect the people that have been running USPS into the ground the last several decades.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> Not bad? No business could possibly operate under those conditions and survive, and that's what delivering the mail is. Its a business and it is failing. I would like the Biden administration to forgive my mortgage like they are doing for the postal system and then authorizing additional borrowing. I realize that the figures are in the low billions, but if we do not attempt to get some control over our spending we will be all be in a world of hurt.



JFC just because you took high school econ doesnt mean you know anything. All youre doing is repeating the same wrong tropes that your lot have been repeating since the 80s.

The state is not a business, it's not a household. It's the state. You are absolutely clueless about everything going on here.


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 6, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> If there were ever a governmental function that should be contracted out, it is the USPS. It is inefficient, loses billions of dollars, and its cost basis is out of whack. Contract out these services to private companies that actually have to make a profit.



This is extremely reductive and inaccurate. 

This is not political, this is just a recitation of very well-documented facts. I cite the administration in charge because it gives the timeframe and, of course, it's pretty important to understand why the changes were made. 

The USPS was actually a profitable agency until the second Bush administration. Then, for only extremely nefarious reasons, he administration pushed for and congress passed a bill mandating that the USPS fund their pension plan and other benefits *75* years in advance. Since then, they have operated at a massive loss. Then in 2020, the Trump administration, having fear of losing thanks to easier voting acces through mail-in voting, gutted the USPS horrifically. They tried to reduce mail pick-ups and deliveries to 3 or 4 days a week, massively reduced inspectors, etc.

This is why USPS service has been an on-and-off disaster for the last 6 to 9 months. Covid is BS.


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 6, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> JFC just because you took high school econ doesnt mean you know anything. All youre doing is repeating the same wrong tropes that your lot have been repeating since the 80s.
> 
> The state is not a business, it's not a household. It's the state. You are absolutely clueless about everything going on here.



EXACTLY - a country's economy has literally nothing in common with a household and very little in common with a business. For the largest reason, it's not a zero sum game: In an economy, if you spend more money, I make more money, which means that I can spend more money, which means you can make more money. Obviously that doesn't work that way in a household.


----------



## Towerguy (Apr 6, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> JFC....
> 
> The state is not a business, it's not a household. It's the state.


You don’t have to be rude and condescending. I get that you disagree, and that’s ok. But, you are wrong.


----------



## daveb (Apr 6, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yo my guy @daveb please enforce the no politics rules fairly .....
> 
> View attachment 121449



I'm not sure that this constitutes a political discussion. I do know personal attacks on other members when I see them though and ask you to cease and desist. Asserting that the USPS is bloated is no more wrong than you asserting an opinion that it's doing great.


----------



## Checkpure (Apr 6, 2021)

And I still just want my knives


----------



## @ftermath (Apr 6, 2021)

daveb said:


> I'm not sure that this constitutes a political discussion. I do know personal attacks on other members when I see them though and ask you to cease and desist. Asserting that the USPS is bloated is no more wrong than you asserting an opinion that it's doing great.


That’s pretty disingenuous. No personal attacks - fair. However, I don’t recall him stating that USPS is doing great. So you’re elevating a position you support and misrepresenting a position you don’t, creating a false equivalency. The truth is that USPS is in financial trouble because politicians decided to place constraints on it that no other organization in America has to comply with. This has been researched to death by think tanks, journalists, and academics. Many arrive at the same conclusion, based on overwhelming evidence, that certain politically motivated groups are wielding their power and influence to undermine the stability of USPS in an effort privatize it, as you yourself support. That doesn’t mean that reforms aren’t necessary due to a drop in mailings. The difference is whether someone approaches the problem with benign or malicious intent. To his point, this is part of a larger anti-government narrative that gained traction in the late 70s and 80s and culminated with fascists attempting to overthrow a democratically elected government on Jan 6th. You can forgive him for making the logical connection and for his lack of tolerance for disinformation.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 6, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> That’s pretty disingenuous. No personal attacks - fair. However, I don’t recall him stating that USPS is doing great. So you’re elevating a position you support and misrepresenting a position you don’t, creating a false equivalency. The truth is that USPS is in financial trouble because politicians decided to place constraints on it that no other organization in America has to comply with. This has been researched to death by think tanks, journalists, and academics. Many arrive at the same conclusion, based on overwhelming evidence, that certain politically motivated groups are wielding their power and influence to undermine the stability of USPS in an effort privatize it, as you yourself support. That doesn’t mean that reforms aren’t necessary due to a drop in mailings. The difference is whether someone approaches the problem with benign or malicious intent. To his point, this is part of a larger anti-government narrative that gained traction in the late 70s and 80s and culminated with fascists attempting to overthrow a democratically elected government on Jan 6th. You can forgive him for making the logical connection and for his lack of tolerance for disinformation.



we should just let it go man.

when an admin explicitly allows behavior against the stated rules then that can only be interpreted as approval of that behavior. if you like your posting privileges then it's best to stop as it's now clear that the standard here is what daveb agrees with.


----------

